# How to fill up PDF form in computer ??



## skghosh44 (Oct 16, 2007)

Friends I have to fill up a Govt return which contains 6 pages and are in PDF. They do not give option to fill up the form directly in the computer. What we have to do to take printout of the form and then have to manualy filled up the form. I have do so. 
But is there any way/software to edit the required  field  and fill  up the form directly in the computer and take print out. If it is possible the form will be neat and clean as the fields are very small/narrow to fill up by hand.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 16, 2007)

You'd probably need a PDF Editor software like Adobe Acrobat (Not reader, just Adobe Acrobat).

Or alternatively, I guess you could print it in a slightly magnified size somehow?

But doing this will give the impression of a Xerox/Photo copy than a proper filled up original form, its better if you fill it by hand. Who cares about neatness in small fields anyway?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 16, 2007)

1) take a printout and manually fill up the form
2) use Adobe acrobat (a.k.a abode writer. this isn't adobe reader).

I don't think Govt will accept PC editing of the form. Not sure though. Better check with them. If they accept such way, use Adobe acrobat.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 16, 2007)

Try foxit reader or adobe writer.


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Oct 16, 2007)

I guess U are filling a form For Income Tax......DO as they ask of U

Dont Write the details & take a printout

Take a printout & write it up.....U can exceed the spaces ...dont bother about it

If some other document

try adobe Writer or Foxit editor ..........


----------



## skghosh44 (Oct 16, 2007)

neogopu said:
			
		

> I guess U are filling a form For Income Tax......DO as they ask of U
> 
> Dont Write the details & take a printout
> 
> ...


 
Your assumtion is partially correct, it is Service Tax Half yearly return.
I have fill up the form mannualy. The form so conjusted that I have to take so much pain to fill up manually.
Thanks friends, for your suggestion.
I will try foxit editor to fill up the form for the next half year.


----------



## almighty (Oct 16, 2007)

yup foxit ll do the work with ease


----------

